# Trail Camera Pics from Fall



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

This was my first year really setting up trail cams, but I found a really nice wallow to practice my skills on. I got this nice pic of a bull, but mostly I got cow butts. Anyway, I wrote a blog (http://huntingandcooking.com/tips-for-setting-up-trail-cameras/) on tips for setting up trail cameras and it is definitely a work in progress. I would love any suggestions or tips anyone has that could help me better my skills. Thanks!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

This was my first year of really working at it too, next year I definitely will not check every week like I had been. I'll probably go every other week or so. Had three cameras out and got some nice pics of deer, elk, and a kitty; it was fun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I set my cam to video mode and got some amazing videos. I need to edit them a little and post a few here. Got one nice 6pt bull walk right up face to face with the camera and bugle into it... lordy its loud.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Trail cam locking mechanisms are quirky, heavy to carry, and require some maintenance. 

In lieu of a trail camera lock just throw a a bunch of litter around the base of the trail cam tree. No one will go near it.

.


----------

